# Tissot Digital Question



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, I have a Tissot digital, just like this one, but not working 










I had it as a kid and dug it out the other week, tried a new battery - but no luck.

I have done some digging and understand that it is a Casio movement (is it still a movement if it has no moving parts?) as also used in a 'Casiotron'. bad picture of the movement, if that helps:










I was wondering is it likely to be repairable or are replacement movements obtainable?

Many thanks


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

No ideas from anyone?

Bugger - back in the drawer it goes...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are specialist digital watch forums if you have a google , most have 'tech repair' sub forums 

pocketcalculatorshow is a good one....


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> There are specialist digital watch forums if you have a google , most have 'tech repair' sub forums
> 
> pocketcalculatorshow is a good one....


Many thanks - another forum for my wife to despair about!


----------

